# Car Audio anyone?



## arshad (5/9/14)

lol im crazy about car audio who shares my passion lol


----------



## Gazzacpt (5/9/14)

When I was younger I did. Now I like my hearing lol. Did the whole huge system thing now it just needs to sound good, staging must be good and a bit of bass I'm happy. I'm over blowing cash on sound and car mods.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Al3x (5/9/14)

Used to be, now I VAPE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (7/9/14)

When I got my first car- Opel Astra 180i, I pumped that thing with sound- 2 X 12s subs, mids, tweeters the works. This was more than 12 years ago lol 

Then my second car had a 15" Rockford fosgate plus 2 X 12s kenwoods. This was a bass machine. 

Now, for the last 4 years or so (when I started growing my beard) I don't listen to music at all. 

Car systems was fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

In my old golf 3 gts many years back I had boston acoustics mids, tweeters and a sub in the boot built into a custom box lined with the same carpet as the boot. Big amp under the passenger seat.

It sounded really good. Crystal clear and perfect staging without overdoing it.

No more sound for many years cos I mainly listen to 702 now. Lol

But I do miss my old Car sound system occasionally. Maybe one day I will consider it again but I doubt it.


----------



## Riaz (7/9/14)

Yip I'm a huge fan of cape talk as well- radio 702's counter part. 

It's like listening to the newspapers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/9/14)

Classic chirp Riaz
Listening to the newspapers

Spot on!


----------



## Necris (7/9/14)

Similar story to above, hyundai getz with 12" infinity kappa sub, infinity reference 6x9's, reference 5.25" splits and an alpine head unit...powered by 2x infinty amps...sold the car, still have the sub and 6x9's.
Volvo s60 standard sound was decent, after that priorities changed, bought a ford figo and live in a beautiful area rather than drive a car that bankrupts and deafens me.


Havent missed the booming bass, but do miss the quality


----------



## RIEFY (7/9/14)

Silver said:


> Classic chirp Riaz
> Listening to the newspapers
> 
> Spot on!





Riaz said:


> Yip I'm a huge fan of cape talk as well- radio 702's counter part.
> 
> It's like listening to the newspapers.
> 
> ...


my wife gets angry if I listen to cape talk lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/9/14)

My car has a standard Boston Acoustic system. Think it's 2 x 8inch sub, mids and tweeters. 

I actually prefer this to my old days Pionneer 12" and the rest of it. 

Also suits my music type - clarity, crisp tight bass.

But ya, a good system (not necessarily loud) is crucial for me.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Mike (7/9/14)

I've got a pair of 6.5" Boston Acoustic splits sitting in a box at home  And a Phoenix Gold Xenon 200.4 or something similar together with a tiny low profile 10" sub. I really miss them all but just haven't been brave enough to take it all to an installer


----------



## Alex (7/9/14)

Silver said:


> In my old golf 3 gts many years back I had boston acoustics mids, tweeters and a sub in the boot built into a custom box lined with the same carpet as the boot. Big amp under the passenger seat.
> 
> It sounded really good. Crystal clear and perfect staging without overdoing it.
> 
> ...


 
Same here, I've been a 702 junkie for as long as I can remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/9/14)

There's nothing like a great sound system in a car but some dudes go buck wild to the point where you can hear panels shaking 

I have the Harman kardon sound system in my mini and I absolutely love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (7/9/14)

Ex: 98 Opel Corsa 130iS
Sony front loader
6.5 inch pioneer 220w mids
6x9 330w pioneer
12inch 800w svc comp sub carbon series
1200w 2channel starsound purple series amp
1400w 4channel hennesey audio amp.

136.5db

After that i bought a Opel astra turbo coupe. 176wkw 430nm. Sound system was a bailey dv30 dumpvalve and a 63mm exhaust. Sounds ads weight.

Now. Pre facelift ford focus ST. 211wkw 518nm
Sony in car theatre system
Sound is coming from 5cyl turbo motor and 76mm exhaust

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MurderDoll (8/9/14)

Used to do the sound system as well. Can't even remember all the stuff I went through. 

Now I have stock sound. My music comes from my engine and exhaust.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## arshad (8/9/14)

my house running 6inch ra splits running off 1 2ch proton amp and 2 mmats p2.5 12s(for sale) on a 4ch starsound looking for an ab monoblock though


my car has pegesus splits all round running off a ss amp also full 0gauge big 3 upgrade deltec high cycle batt 2 targa 2.8kz amps strapped with 2 12inch earthquake dbxi's


----------



## Dr Evil (8/9/14)

All my cars that I had sound in was for our SQ, if i wanted it could do bass as well but SQ is what I enjoy. 

I still have my sound system, just need to put it in. 

I remember coming 2nd in my class at IASCA for SQ when it was held here in CPT probably about 12 years ago. The good, old days lol

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## arshad (9/9/14)

my house has sq car has spl


----------

